# Intel-GBit-Karte langsamer als Onboard-NIC?

## appelgebak

Moin,

ich habe, da meine OnBoard-Netzwerkschnittstelle, die mit dem SK8lin-Modul gefüttert wird,

beim ftp-connect auf einen anderen Rechner im LAN nur auf 13-14 Mb Ü-rate kommt,

eine Intel 1000Pro (Modul e1000) eingebaut.

Die onBoard ist auch eine Giga-NIC.

Zu meiner Verwunderung kommt die nur auf ~7 Mb, wobei die Übertragung auch nicht kontinuierlich

abläuft, sondern zwischendurch 'steht'.

Und jetzt bin ich ein wenig ratlos.

Die Konfig:

FTP-Client mit Intel Pro 1000   

eisfair Rechner als FTP-Server, ebenfalls Intel-Pro 1000

dazwischen ein   Netgear GS605 Gigabit-Switch 

Wenn ich einen Tip hätte, wo ich suchen soll, wär mir schon (etwas) geholfen.

Kernel ist übrigens 2.6.12

Appel

----------

## theche

ich würde zuerst mal den switch umgehen. ich glaub alle gigabit ethernet karten haben rxautosensing oder so, kannst also die patchkabel zum direkt verbinden verwenden.

----------

## schachti

Hört sich sehr seltsam an, ich habe eigentlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Intel-Karten irgendwelchen onBoard-Lösungen haushoch überlegen sind. Vielleicht solltest Du mal probieren, den Duplex Mode und die Übertragungsrate fest einzustellen und Auto sensing deaktivieren.

----------

## ank666

Ich sach mal vielleicht ein Problem durch Autosensing oder wie weiter oben schon gesagt durch die Duplex Erkennung.

Hast du 2 Gbit-NICs und kannst sie mal cross-over direkt verbinden und evtl. manuell Voll-Duplex und 1.000Mb/s einstellen,

falls das irgendwie geht?

----------

## appelgebak

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> evtl. manuell Voll-Duplex und 1.000Mb/s einstellen
> 
> 

 

gerade gemacht, auf meinem eisfair 'Speed=1000 Duplex=2'

mitgegeben, auf meiner Kiste auch.

Ergebnis: 

Noch langsamer: 7 Mb/sek...

Da werd ich aber immer ratloser.

Appel

----------

## mrsteven

Das Kabel ist aber schon ok, oder? :Wink: 

----------

## ank666

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Das Kabel ist aber schon ok, oder?

 

Hmm, weiss ich auch nicht,

ist so ein dünnes schwarzes von AVM mit 4 Adern, is das ok?!  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

ich musste echt lachen, danke!

----------

## think4urs11

 *ank666 wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Das Kabel ist aber schon ok, oder? 
> 
> Hmm, weiss ich auch nicht,
> 
> ist so ein dünnes schwarzes von AVM mit 4 Adern, is das ok?! 

 

Da haben wir doch den Fehler - weiß doch jeder das das nur mit grünen RJ12-Kabeln von Aldi geht  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ernsthaft @appelgebak:

Nimm den Switch mal aus der Strecke raus und verbinde beide PC mit einem ganz normalen Patchkabel. Die Intels sollten Auto-MDI/MDIX können; ein crossconnect Kabel wäre da eher kontraproduktiv. Und laß Speed/Duplex ebenfalls auf Auto.

----------

## thereapman

Naja 14-15 MB/s sind ja nun mal gar nicht schlecht. schafft denn die restliche hardware mehr durchsatz? also kann der clientrechner mehr daten von der platte schaufeln bzw. der server das zeug schnell genug auf der platte verstauen?

beim leistungstest könnte man ja mit netcat einfach aus /dev/urandom oder einem ähnlichen device senden und der empfänger schiebt dann einfach nach /dev/null. mit slurm kann man dann prima den traffic beobachten.

Wenns net am Kabel liegt schau mal ob die intel NIC irgendwas aufm PCI-Bus ausbremst. weil der hatte doch auch afaik net grad viel durchsatz 133MB/s oder so (richtig?) und den muss er sich ja auch mit andren teilen.

----------

## appelgebak

@ank666 : Wüsste nicht, wo ich was von 'dünnem schwarzen von AVM mit 4 Adern' geschrieben hätte. Clown gefrühstückt?

@Think4UrS11 + Rest: *Quote:*   

> Nimm den Switch mal aus der Strecke raus und verbinde beide PC mit einem ganz normalen Patchkabel. Die Intels sollten Auto-MDI/MDIX können; ein crossconnect Kabel wäre da eher kontraproduktiv. Und laß Speed/Duplex ebenfalls auf Auto.

 

So hab ichs gemacht, Kabel war CAT5e, 3 mtr. lang und neu.

Habe erst alles auf Standard gelassen, hatte damit ~12 Mb/sek, danach - wie geschrieben- 'Speed=1000 Duplex=2'  eingestellt, 

 werde es aber nochmal mit /dev/urandom etc. probieren.

Appel

----------

## Anarcho

Nimm lieber /dev/zero, denn das braucht keine CPU-leistung wie random

EDIT:

Oder noch besser, 

installier auf beiden Rechnern netio

oder teste mit bing

und es gibt sicherlich noch viel mehr...

----------

## caraboides

Würde dir auch netio vorschlagen.

bei ftp oder nfs bremsen ja eh nur die Platten alles aus. beim gleichen senario wie du kahm ich mit netio auf mehr als 100Mbyte.

Es muss auch mindesten ein Cat5e kabel sein.

CU

----------

## ank666

 *appelgebak wrote:*   

> @ank666 : Wüsste nicht, wo ich was von 'dünnem schwarzen von AVM mit 4 Adern' geschrieben hätte. Clown gefrühstückt?

 

Nirgends!

Möchte mich hiermit in aller Form für den kleinen Scherz entschuldigen...  :Embarassed: 

PS: Ansonsten empfehle ich auch netio

----------

## Freiburg

Liegt vielleicht auch daran wie die Karte angeschlossen ist, wenn die Onboard GBitNic übder PciE angeschlossen ist kann es sein das sie mehr Bandbreite hat. GBit liegt nahe an dem was der PCI z.B. maximal verkraftet, wenn dann noch was anderes über den Bus abläuft kann das schon bremsen...

----------

